# Ifor Williams help needed on the sizes....



## Nic74 (5 April 2009)

Hi  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm currently watching a couple of trailers on Ebay. One is a 505 model, and one is a 505 hunter, I have always thought that the 505 was a bit smaller than the 505 hunter, and then there was the 510 which can take even bigger horses. 

I am keen to bid on the 505 hunter. But the seller has measured from the breast bar to breech strap and it's only 6ft. My horses are in 6'3" rugs so they aren't going to fit are they. I am sure this can't be right. I don't know why people say 'will carry 16.2' as that only indicates the headroom not the length. Surely most 16.2 horses are longer than 6ft in body length anyway..?? 

Does anybody on here have an older 505 hunter in which they carry horses longer than 6ft?


----------



## Dizzykizzy (5 April 2009)

We replaced our 505 hunter with a 505 and size wise I would say they were identical.
We have used ours for a 16.1hh who wears a 6'3 rug but I think if I was going to use it regularly for that size horse I would go for the 510.
Shame cos mine is for sale and we aren't that far from you!


----------



## SilverSkye (5 April 2009)

I had a standard 505 like this one...... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/IFOR-WILLIAMS-505-...A1%7C240%3A1318

And it easily carried my 16hh mare that wears a 6ft 3 - 6ft 6  in rugs. 
Not sure if that is any help


----------



## Nic74 (5 April 2009)

Thank you both. dizzykizzy where are you and how much is your trailer? I would be using it regularly but not for long journeys so I guess if they would fit in lengthways it would be fine.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (5 April 2009)

I thought the difference between the two (505 &amp; 505 hunter)was extra windows/extras rather than any size difference (might be wrong though)


----------



## piebaldsparkle (5 April 2009)

Mowgil remember your rug measurement will include the bit round the front to the middle of their chest.


----------



## Nic74 (5 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Mowgil remember your rug measurement will include the bit round the front to the middle of their chest. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh yeah  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I think I will have to take a tape measure out and measure my biggest one and see. I knew he should fit in the 505!

I don't know why I assumed that the hunter was bigger, I think I had read it on a website that hires them out but I honestly don't know now


----------



## Dizzykizzy (5 April 2009)

Well our new 505 didn't have any extra windows, it does have the colour coded panels though which were an upgrade I think.
It is 2and a half, we bought it new from Stokesley. Just been looking on ebay and I don't think I will be selling it as they aren't making much and I want £2500 for it including tack pack.
We hardly move the horses now since my daughter gave up competing so we tend to use it for fetching hay and stuff. Seems a waste really so we thought we might buy an older cheaper one.
We are near Easingwold.


----------



## Nic74 (5 April 2009)

Yes unfortunately £2500 is a bit over our budget at the moment as I have big horsey expenses coming up in the next few months. We're also looking at older ones with the intention of selling next year and getting a better one then. Is Easingwold over the GG Centre way? That's one place we'll be going regularly once we have transport.


----------



## Irishcobs (5 April 2009)

We had to get a 510 for my cobs as Hattie (15.3hh HW cob, 6ft6 rugs) wouldn't go in anything smaller. In the 510 if she is right up against the breast bar she has about 1/2 a foot gap between her bottom and the breeching bar.
I can also fit my 17hh big baby in it.


----------



## angel09 (5 April 2009)

The 510 is higher wider and longer than the 505. I have fitted horses who take 6 9 rugs into a 505.


----------



## emmac70 (5 April 2009)

I had a 505 for my 16.1 mare, she travelled ok in it but lengthways it was a bit tight so i took the partition out to give her more space. She travelled fine like that but wasn't happy in it when i went back to having the partition, started being a bit difficult to load which I tok as her telling me it wasn't a nice experience for her (she loaded and travelled fine in my friend's 510). I traded my 505 for a 510 which i find much better for her even thought she loks quite small in it!


----------



## Nic74 (5 April 2009)

Thanks everyone. I think basically my two would fit but it would be a tight squeeze and I might be better waiting until I can get a 510 as I will be travelling two together. There is a Sinclair Ambassador on Ebay but it's a wierd looking thing although it seems to be much bigger than the IW505.


----------

